# Dalbarb enclosures



## SKYWLKR (Mar 11, 2016)

Greetings, would any one know how I can get in touch with Dalbarb? Im in need of some enclosures and already have a few Dalbarb ones so wanted to keep the theme going. 

Do they still exist? I've searched online but to no real success.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 11, 2016)

I think it was discussed here a couple of years ago and it was agreed that Dalbarb were indeed out of the business, that is not to say they have not re opened under another name.  .................Ron


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 11, 2016)

Cheers for that. Shame, cause they made quite nice products. The yellow pages shows a company called Dalbarb not too far from me so will do a drive by tonight to check if its the same Dalbarb as Im thinking of. Apart from that, just have to scrounge around all the pet shops looking for floor stock.


----------

